# K9-kraving



## sondraham (Sep 11, 2010)

I started my dog on k9-Kraving and so far a smooth transition, but I was wondering if people feed solely k9-kraving or do you mix it with other stuff? so far I have been mixing with the honest Kitchen. What is your monthly cost for a 73lb GSD? I bought 18lbs for $50 but will only last about 9 days


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

sondraham said:


> I bought 18lbs for $50 but will only last about 9 days




Sorry, nothing intelligent to add. just...


----------



## zohsix01 (Jan 15, 2011)

should be costing you 57.00 for a 30lb box of 1lb or 2lb tubes. 

but a full adult usually should consume 1 tube a day


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Our friend feeds it almost primarily to his German Shepherd Dog.
Primo (aka Rocko) weighs about 86lbs at just 2yrs old....he said that he eats (1) 2lb roll a day.
So...about 2 cases a month.


----------



## zohsix01 (Jan 15, 2011)

yes that is correct. a full adult should be eat about 1 (2lb chub) a day. 

go on k9kraving.com and check there dealers.. it really shouldnt be marked up that much, on average it costs between 57-65 for a 30lb bag for us whever we go


----------



## sondraham (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow I am in Colorado and can not find it that cheap, I get it from a distributor and it is $70 for a 30lb box of lb chubs, I am getting the Turkey maybe that is why it is more


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Don't think that it has to do with the turkey, I feed Fresh is Best, its locally made, and turkey and chicken are the cheapest at about $50 a 32 lb box with 8 chubs in it, and the other meats are more expensive. We just rotated to beef which is $72 for a box. Either look at another brand, or try to find it somewhere else. I'm also not in your area but figured I'd chime in about the meat.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

You are paying for the convenience of having all the work done for you.

If I won the lottery I would probably switch to almost all premades but until then, I feed raw DIY.


----------



## sondraham (Sep 11, 2010)

My GSD has to be on pancreas enzymes, so ground up chubs are the best because the food can all get coated with the enzymes, this way he can get some bone in his diet. If I had another dog I would do the DIY


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

It is made in Baltimore - your pricing probably reflects the cost of getting it to Colorado!!!!!

Good stuff tho!

Lee


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

sondraham said:


> My GSD has to be on pancreas enzymes, so ground up chubs are the best because the food can all get coated with the enzymes, this way he can get some bone in his diet. If I had another dog I would do the DIY


I feed raw and have a girl that needs pancreatin enzymes. I mix the enzymes (and her other supplements) in raw egg yolk, kefir/yogurt, or applesauce (sometimes a mix of those) and feed it right before the raw meal.


----------

